# Mega Million Jackpot hits 1.68 Billion!



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What would you buy if you hit the jackpot? ONE BILLION DOLLARS!
Me? I'd buy the other half of that seat on Saugeye Tom's new boat! Oh yeaaaaaa!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> What would you buy if you hit the jackpot? ONE BILLION DOLLARS!
> Me? I'd buy the other half of that seat on Saugeye Tom's new boat! Oh yeaaaaaa!


i'd buy him a new bigger boat with full sized seats for you and me and just maybe sweetwater. with him as capt and the 3 of us as his crew you know we would go for a three hour cruise. you could be Gilligan sweetwater could be the professor and I could be Thurston Howell the rich dude. all we need now is some female crew. we could fish 4 of us any time we wanted.
sherman


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Never work again and do whatever I want, whenever I want. Because I would finally have enough money to buy my way out of anything...LOL


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hunt,Fish,Travel,.......no money worries.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Spend a lot of it on Wine, Women and Song... The rest I would waste....

Or I may track down this guy on her named Dovans and buy some of that S&W porn he keeps posting, especially that Mod. 24,,,


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Slatebar said:


> Spend a lot of it on Wine, Women and Song... The rest I would waste....
> 
> Or I may track down this guy on her named Dovans and buy some of that S&W porn he keeps posting, especially that Mod. 24,,,


There will be alot more S&W porn if this guy wins...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd end up dead in a week from partying to hard. Realistically id make cash offers on the farm we hunt and all surrounding properties. New bass boat, Erie boat and deffinately buy the business I work for and fire every ******* that works there


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

End hunger, world peace Yada yada. Darn miss congeniality again and 0 for 6 numbers


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> What would you buy if you hit the jackpot? ONE BILLION DOLLARS!
> Me? I'd buy the other half of that seat on Saugeye Tom's new boat! Oh yeaaaaaa!


Hell on gonna take care of fast water you sherm .......all you guys


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Seriously at least a million each


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I played 6 bucks


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Win that much, I would get me a couple new rods and maybe even a new (to me) flip over shanty for ice fishing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Seriously at least a million each


Thanks buddy!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

the wife said she was buying me new underwear - i said never - looks like all that money has already divided us


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Seriously at least a million each


I knew, deep down, you cared. You ol fuddy duddy.
We played too!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> i'd buy him a new bigger boat with full sized seats for you and me and just maybe sweetwater. with him as capt and the 3 of us as his crew you know we would go for a three hour cruise. you could be Gilligan sweetwater could be the professor and I could be Thurston Howell the rich dude. all we need now is some female crew. we could fish 4 of us any time we wanted.
> sherman


...and with that crew, we would have to keep a good attorney on retainer with his number on speed dial.
If lazy takes Bubba's offer up over in the derailer thread, lazy could be our onboard attorney. 

If I win, I'm gonna get Roho's talons manicured and get him some more cheap sunglasses.
Gonna upgrade momma's ringer washer to one of them new fangled ones you just put the clothes in. Also gonna get her some of the best rope you can buy so she can string up some new clothes line.
Lastly for her...somethin real special, a brand new,deluxe rototiller. One of them rear tine ones that don't shake her false teeth loose. Tired of havin to super glue them teeth in the plate for her two or three times a year while usin that front tine tiller. 
For me...I'm gonna get myself a few new cigars to smoke as I'm sittin on the porch watchin momma plow the garden with her new rototiller.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought a whole one ticket. 2 bucks was all I could throw away


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'd buy mosquito lake and close it off to bass tournaments, shut em down.....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

There'd be alot of very happy relatives, friends, and organizations for sure. I'd love to give millions away.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well we've all got to go buy more tickets for the next drawing. I could retire with 1.6 billion with 900 million cash pay out less taxes. i haven't even checked my numbers yet. I buy 5 tickets. I need to go but me 5 power ball tickets. I always buy the power play for an extra 1.00.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> well we've all got to go buy more tickets for the next drawing. I could retire with 1.6 billion with 900 million cash pay out less taxes. i haven't even checked my numbers yet. I buy 5 tickets. I need to go but me 5 power ball tickets. I always buy the power play for an extra 1.00.
> sherman


sherm it only takes 1


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lets start a pool who's in??


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> lets start a pool who's in??


How deep's the pool? I can't swim.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> lets start a pool who's in??


I'm in, how much do we play? i'll go up to 10.00 on the power ball or the mega millions. you can collect the money and buy the tickets. I can send the money to friends through pay pal or just mail it to you. who else is in? if we get 10 guys at 10.00 it would really up our odds. maybe 1 billion to 1, LOL.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well how many guys wants to get in on this? uncle tom can be trusted to share the money should we win.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> lets start a pool who's in??





sherman51 said:


> well how many guys wants to get in on this? uncle tom can be trusted to share the money should we win.
> sherman


Count me in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll buy em and take a pic.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll buy em and take a pic.....


So what's the game plan?
How much do we send ya ST?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there's got to be more guys than the three of us who want a small chance at winning part of 1.6 billion. come on guys jump in here.

how much do you think we should chip in here? do you have a pay pal account st?
sherman


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea, for 10 bucks I will get in,, Somebody PM me the paypal info. or where to send the check...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Just call me Mr. Lucky and count me in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll g buy 50 bucks worth tomorrow me , sherm , lazy, slate and fastwata....no pay pal...just send the money to Tom hebb...8880 christygate ln huber heights ohio 45424. I will post pics of the tics so all can see us WIN....MUHAHAHA. wont that be something.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll g buy 50 bucks worth tomorrow me , sherm , lazy, slate and fastwata....no pay pal...just send the money to Tom hebb...8880 christygate ln huber heights ohio 45424. I will post pics of the tics so all can see us WIN....MUHAHAHA. wont that be something.....


count me in, ill ship postal $10 money order monday


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Got ya....60 dollars worth then


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok...closed...I'll buy 60 dollars worth tomorrow. That's about 100 million each if we win....cash..if we win the 1 mil...its about 100k each after tax....we can meet somewhere to go claim the money


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds good,,, Do you think you could spot me an advance of a few thousand... lol...
Check will be in mail to you first thing Monday morning..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ok...closed...I'll buy 60 dollars worth tomorrow. That's about 100 million each if we win....cash..if we win the 1 mil...its about 100k each after tax....we can meet somewhere to go claim the money


Check will be in the mail Monday.
Will meet you to claim the $ on my way to the airport. Gonna get outta Dodge for a year or ten.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> How deep's the pool? I can't swim.


Lazy, with that kind of money you better buy yourself a life Vest Because if you guys win nobody will help you they will just have to split the money without you


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Lazy, with that kind of money you better buy yourself a life Vest Because if you guys win nobody will help you they will just have to split the money without you


I was just fooling. Been swimming since I was 5 or 6.
But that was good logic. If I drown/more to go around.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I was just fooling. Been swimming since I was 5 or 6.
> But that was good logic. If I drown/more to go around.


Will I see your post mark on Monday????


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

will get my 10 spot in the mail mon for sure.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

As your attorney...we may be throwing 10 dollars away....but......


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will I see your post mark on Monday????


You betcha. I might even put a  sticker on it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> As your attorney...we may be throwing 10 dollars away....but......


it doesn't really matter I would just spend it anyway. i've got mine ready to mail except for the stamp. anymore you can only get a few cups of coffee for 10 bucks. if we don't win i'll just drink more coffee at home. and if by chance we win i'll be drinking my coffee in places like mexico, the Bahamas, Alaska, Louisiana, Canada, dry tortugas, north Carolina, and a few other spots. i'd fish 10 1/2 months each yr and take 6 weeks vacation to hunt. the first thing I would do is buy myself a satellite phone so my wife could call me home.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

How did you guys do? Get any numbers?---Oh last night was power ball-----------


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ress said:


> How did you guys do? Get any numbers?---Oh last night was power ball-----------


I was going to buy a few (5) power ball tickets but I forgot all about buying them until a little after 10:00 last night. oh well!
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> it doesn't really matter I would just spend it anyway. i've got mine ready to mail except for the stamp. anymore you can only get a few cups of coffee for 10 bucks. if we don't win i'll just drink more coffee at home. and if by chance we win i'll be drinking my coffee in places like mexico, the Bahamas, Alaska, Louisiana, Canada, dry tortugas, north Carolina, and a few other spots. i'd fish 10 1/2 months each yr and take 6 weeks vacation to hunt. the first thing I would do is buy myself a satellite phone so my wife could call me home.
> sherman


are we gonna let Lazy in the elite 6 ???


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> are we gonna let Lazy in the elite 6 ???


Err?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> are we gonna let Lazy in the elite 6 ???


Get his $!
We can figure out that 'swimming...drowning' thing later.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Get his $!
> We can figure out that 'swimming...drowning' thing later.


Well boyz here's the elite 6 retirement check


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Told my wife no grocery store this week


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

44 states and 2 districts are all doing the same thing this week. Lots of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

snag said:


> 44 states and 2 districts are all doing the same thing this week. Lots of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup thank you we know the odds but if..........


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Get his $!
> We can figure out that 'swimming...drowning' thing later.


here they are


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lazy,would Probably Just drown in Misery if he won


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Lazy,would Probably Just drown in Misery if he won


i got something for you and ress since ya dint make the cut off.....if we win


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Can’t wait to see it I can only imagine is something extremely nice


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Get his $!
> We can figure out that 'swimming...drowning' thing later.


anybody know a good hit man? with that much money there's no reason to get our hands dirty. I use to be in the corps with a guy whos family was the local mafia in his town. I haven't talked to him for yrs. but I might be able to contact him and get the job done. at the time he didnt want anything to do with family business. but by now that may have changed. or he might put us in touch with someone in his family that would help out an old friend of his.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Hmmm....sounds like an O.G.(old gangster) to me.
Listen uncle Sherm...lazy is 6'5" and goes 240lb. We can't utilize anyone that's in a wheel chair for the job. They won't be able to catch lazy.
Anyways, after sleepin on it overnight, I came up with a better plan. I vote that we just pay lazy, all of us go on a trip and lazy has to supply the seeds.

Of course if ya read Burkcarp post #5799 in the derailer thread about him thinkin he owns that half a seat he didn't show up Sunday at ST's to collect on that was s'pose to go to lazy, seems them two might be headin for some rough water.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> ^^^Hmmm....sounds like an O.G.(old gangster) to me.
> Listen uncle Sherm...lazy is 6'5" and goes 240lb. We can't utilize anyone that's in a wheel chair for the job. They won't be able to catch lazy.
> Anyways, after sleepin on it overnight, I came up with a better plan. I vote that we just pay lazy, all of us go on a trip and lazy has to supply the seeds.
> 
> Of course if ya read Burkcarp post #5799 in the derailer thread about him thinkin he owns that half a seat he didn't show up Sunday at ST's to collect on that was s'pose to go to lazy, seems them two might be headin for some rough water.


I can always use some free seeds, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sompen speical eh?......well i'll be....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

im serious....even if the others wont, i will


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> As your attorney...we may be throwing 10 dollars away....but......


AND you never know..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> AND you never know..


EZ...if we hit, I'm gonna buy you the best Colt 1911 $ can buy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> EZ...if we hit, I'm gonna buy you the best Colt 1911 $ can buy.


sweet...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Y'all buy those tickets that way when I win I will have enough to buy 3 new rod and reels and a actually new flip over ice shanty.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> sweet...


I know you can't wait to finally shoot a real accurate 45.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> I know you can't wait to finally shoot a real accurate 45.












that video is so phony, you only get a pack of kool-aid to drink, not like the full pitcher I gave Drm50 in the Glock thread..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 280193
> 
> 
> that video is so phony, you only get a pack of kool-aid to drink, not like the full pitcher I gave Drm50 in the Glock thread..


Notice his limp wrist holder


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 280193
> 
> 
> that video is so phony, you only get a pack of kool-aid to drink, not like the full pitcher I gave Drm50 in the Glock thread..





Saugeye Tom said:


> Notice his limp wrist holder


Another phony vid.
Watch this guy limp wrist at the end of the vid.:


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> anybody know a good hit man? with that much money there's no reason to get our hands dirty. I use to be in the corps with a guy whos family was the local mafia in his town. I haven't talked to him for yrs. but I might be able to contact him and get the job done. at the time he didnt want anything to do with family business. but by now that may have changed. or he might put us in touch with someone in his family that would help out an old friend of his.
> sherman


Sherm - they found a floater in Lake Erie yesterday?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd buy some new socks and underwear...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Another phony vid.
> Watch this guy limp wrist at the end of the vid.:


Nothing fake about Jerry, I've been a fan of his for years, but a 1911 grouping like that at 100 yards?? Oh yea kool-aid!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Will I see your post mark on Monday????


ST - the check's in the mail. It's all up to Uncky Sammy now. 
But you know, prolly by the time you get the funds, you'll be using 100 dollar bills to light your cigars.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'd buy st a bigger boat so we all have full seats.
sherman

my money is in the mail. got to get out and buy me some power ball and mega million tickets.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You know, amongst other things like charities, family, and the church, I'd go to WV and buy a mountain. Not a huge mountain, but a mountain. And on that mountain would be my home. Maybe a big garage at the top and bottom and a Hummer to get me up and down in the winter. Either that or a heated driveway.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll spend my 2 bucks on each drawing and have a couple days before the drawings to dream. Pretty cheap thrills!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't play unless it gets big. then I buy 5 tickets. thats 15.00 every 2 or 3 months. I usually don't play maga million but today I bought 5 power ball tickets with power play and 5 tickets on mega millions with power play + 10.00 to get in with the other 5 guys on here. I have more fun dreaming what I would do than going some place like Disney world. so I can stay at home and dream for less money than it would cost for a ticket to Disney.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> ST - the check's in the mail. It's all up to Uncky Sammy now.
> But you know, prolly by the time you get the funds, you'll be using 100 dollar bills to light your cigars.


You Just moved to a NEW SEAT







!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

*SWEET!!!*
*Take that Burky!*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> *SWEET!!!*
> *Take that Burky!*


Hmmm....I see a lawsuit in you and ST's future.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....I see a lawsuit in you and ST's future.


Bring it on. I'm bored


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm....I see a lawsuit in you and ST's future.


Can you make mine pin-striped - 2XLT?
Geez, drivers seat, new suit, split a BIL with ma buds...I love this place!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Can you make mine pin-striped - 2XLT?
> Geez, drivers seat, new suit, split a BIL with ma buds...I love this place!


Sshhhh...Since Burkcarp hasn't visited this thread, maybe we can keep it a secret that you shanghia'd him out of his seat.
If'n he does find out and sues you, you may get a pin striped suit alright!
You and bubba will be lookin like twins.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't you guy go making plans for Weds. Evening/night. Because after we cash that ticket and take care of all the red tape, We will head to Port Columbus and get on a Gulfstream Private Jet and off to Portland Maine for a fantastic Maine Lobster Dinner. My Treat...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> Don't you guy go making plans for Weds. Evening/night. Because after we cash that ticket and take care of all the red tape, We will head to Port Columbus and get on a Gulfstream Private Jet and off to Portland Maine for a fantastic Maine Lobster Dinner. My Treat...


Your on Slatebar!
And with my share, I'm springin for the wagyu steak of choice to go with that lobster and all motel expenses while we're there. And don't let that private jet get away...cause from there we'll make a trip up to Alaska for a fresh Alaskan King crab dinner.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Your on Slatebar!
> And with my share, I'm springin for the wagyu steak of choice to go with that lobster and all motel expenses while we're there. And don't let that private jet get away...cause from there we'll make a trip up to Alaska for a fresh Alaskan King crab dinner.


Can we halibut fish too?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Can we halibut fish too?


I would love to go halibut fishing. but if the king salmon are running I would love to catch one about 60 lbs. the biggest i've caught in Michigan was a 30 pounder. caught a lot of 25 pounders on Manistee lake. I would even love to do some rock cod while were there.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> *SWEET!!!*
> *Take that Burky!*


He’s pulling your leg because I already have the seat.picked it up yesterday. When I was there he showed me your seat.It looked like one of them 5 gallon buckets to me..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s pulling your leg because I already have the seat.picked it up yesterday. When I was there he showed me your seat.It looked like one of them 5 gallon buckets to me..


Yea, rightttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
Who do you expect me to believe, you, or my buddy Tommy Boy?
Tom ain't never lied to me yet, and I don't figure him to start now.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Here’s the pic..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Can we halibut fish too?





sherman51 said:


> I would love to go halibut fishing. but if the king salmon are running I would love to catch one about 60 lbs. the biggest i've caught in Michigan was a 30 pounder. caught a lot of 25 pounders on Manistee lake. I would even love to do some rock cod while were there.
> sherman


We can halibut fish, salmon fish...fish for cod...or whatever we want...for as long as we want.



Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, rightttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
> Who do you expect me to believe, you, or my buddy Tommy Boy?
> Tom ain't never lied to me yet, and I don't figure him to start now.





Burkcarp1 said:


> He’s pulling your leg because I already have the seat.picked it up yesterday. When I was there he showed me your seat.It looked like one of them 5 gallon buckets to me..


Ooops....the furs gonna fly now!
BC done found out that there was some do-do in the seat game.



Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 280335
> Here’s the pic..


WOW BC...that's some kinda fishin seat you got off of ST! 
By the time ST, ST' g-son that's the first mate, uncle Sherm, me, lazy and you get in the boat, I'm not sure there' gonna be enough room for that big,deluxe recliner and Lazy's seat too. 
Something ain't passin the smell test here.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> We can halibut fish, salmon fish...fish for cod...or whatever we want...for as long as we want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you find out when there going to get together let me know. I might make it over to see the fur fly, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> if you find out when there going to get together let me know. I might make it over to see the fur fly, LOL.
> sherman


Hmmm...don't think I want to be a witness to all that.
But the way I'm figurin this is when all of us are on ST's boat, BC is gonna be in his fishin recliner and ST has already given lazy the drivers seat. That leaves two seats to be shared between ST, you and I. Which means someone is gonna have to share a seat. 
Let it be known on this day, 10/23/2018 that I will NOT be sitting on anyone's lap on our fishin trips.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...don't think I want to be a witness to all that.
> But the way I'm figurin this is when all of us are on ST's boat, BC is gonna be in his fishin recliner and ST has already given lazy the drivers seat. That leaves two seats to be shared between ST, you and I. Which means someone is gonna have to share a seat.
> Let it be known on this day, 10/23/2018 that I will NOT be sitting on anyone's lap on our fishin trips.


Ooooo pick me. pick me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^I refuse to like that post^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...don't think I want to be a witness to all that.
> But the way I'm figurin this is when all of us are on ST's boat, BC is gonna be in his fishin recliner and ST has already given lazy the drivers seat. That leaves two seats to be shared between ST, you and I. Which means someone is gonna have to share a seat.
> Let it be known on this day, 10/23/2018 that I will NOT be sitting on anyone's lap on our fishin trips.


I have a different view


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes...I'm drinking Heineken and sitting in my toy


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ROD STEWART IS SINGING TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT RIGHT NOW.....WE GONNA WIN SOMETHING


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

And I just found out my fish finder has my custom pic in it!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lmao I kill myself


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You so cwaaazy!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> You so cwaaazy!


there's more than one guy here that cwaaazy, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao I kill myself


That thread is over.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a different view
> View attachment 280363
> View attachment 280365


Looks like there’s room for my new ST seat


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wait till ress and I win it all your dreams are going up in smoke


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i hope big yurk25 wins this thing !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tinknocker1 said:


> i hope big yurk25 wins this thing !


After the drawing and we find out we won, you'll have to give me his name and address so I can kick him out a consolation prize.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> After the drawing and we find out we won, you'll have to give me his name and address so I can kick him out a consolation prize.


How about a OGF t-shirt for the fellow?...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

South Carolina winner.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

WELL GUYS......SHALL I INVEST OUR WINNINGS IN POWER BALL OR DO YOU WSNT THE PAYOUT?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

.3333 each


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> WELL GUYS......SHALL I INVEST OUR WINNINGS IN POWER BALL OR DO YOU WSNT THE PAYOUT?


as far as I'm concerned you can get power ball or just keep the winnings for your trouble.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> as far as I'm concerned you can get power ball or just keep the winnings for your trouble.
> sherman


Lmao...Powerball it is


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Well boys, looks like the ride in the Gulfstream private jet and Lobster Dinner in Portland Maine is off. But if you really had your heart set on a dinner. I will pick you up in the old Silverado and treat you to a nice dinner at White Castle at corner of South High and Greenlawn Ave in Columbus..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I got ress,and mine already


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Slatebar said:


> Well boys, looks like the ride in the Gulfstream private jet and Lobster Dinner in Portland Maine is off. But if you really had your heart set on a dinner. I will pick you up in the old Silverado and treat you to a nice dinner at White Castle at corner of South High and Greenlawn Ave in Columbus..


but will you pick me up and bring me back home here in muncie Indiana? or do I just miss out?
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...Powerball it is


Tom, thanks for all your troubles buddy. Looks like we still have a chance at fame! 
Wait a minute, we're already the, infamous....ELITE 6.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> South Carolina winner.


Hmmm...Haven't hear from my brother and 3 of his children that live there...Got a chance.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom, thanks for all your troubles buddy. Looks like we still have a chance at fame!
> Wait a minute, we're already the, infamous....ELITE 6.


I MAY BUY A FEW XTRA TICS FOR US ON THE WAY HOME


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I MAY BUY A FEW XTRA TICS FOR US ON THE WAY HOME


Thanks again buddy. Let me know what I owe you!
I don't know how you all look at this, but the wife and bought a few tickets also. If we win...y'all win.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SAME HERE


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

X-3 I would love to give some of my friends on ogf about one million each. st, lazy, and sweetwater would surely get some. but in this case I would see that the other 2 that went in the mega million would get some to.
sherman


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I didn't win but if I would have I would have hired a private secretary for every one of my OGF friends. They would have kept tabs and mark down for us who our friends and enemies are! Other things too of course!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bajuski...you ARE on my Christmas card list!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Newsflash someone in Ohio Has a winning ticket also


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It look like it is mine and ress


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> It look like it is mine and ress


Congrats!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> It look like it is mine and ress


I bought one ticket and got 2 numbers. Does that mean I should have won 1/3 of the prize?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Hmmm...Haven't hear from my brother and 3 of his children that live there...Got a chance.


And I’m his cousin. Right??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> And I’m his cousin. Right??


No I know all his cousins cause there're my cousins and you aren't one of them...At least not 1st or 2nd cousins...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ress said:


> I bought one ticket and got 2 numbers. Does that mean I should have won 1/3 of the prize?


Hopefully one was a powerball so you can collect some money...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ress,new boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

To the elite 6...we won 2 bucks...I added 4


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> To the elite 6...we won 2 bucks...I added 4
> View attachment 280445


you da man, there is still hope


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

3 plays felt lucky....good pb numbers...7 17 21.....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> And I’m his cousin. Right??


You all sound like yer from West Verginny. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 3 plays felt lucky....good pb numbers...7 17 21.....


Thanks Dad.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 280443
> ress,new boat


Mad Max model


----------

